# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013

## Symeon

*IV онлайн конкурс хореографических постановок
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"

"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"

*​*Пользовательское голосование:

Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется всеми пользователями Форума и пользователями различных социальных сетей путем нажатия кнопок "Нравится" или "Не нравится", расположенных непосредственно на плеере YouTube. Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 1 по 30 апреля 2013г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.

Участникам конкурса разрешается размещать ссылки на видео материалы, расположенные в рамках конкурса на сервере YouTube, в социальных сетях: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Мой Мир, LiveInternet, Я.ру, Живой Журнал и на других подобных порталах.

Там же, на сервере YouTube, непосредственно на странице конкурсного видео материала участника, рекомендуется оставлять свои комментарии, благодарности или высказывать собственное мнение о конкретном конкурсном материале.*

----------


## Symeon

*IV ОНЛАЙН КОНКУРС ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКИХ ПОСТАНОВОК 
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"

"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"

ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОТКРЫТЫМ!!!*

----------


## Symeon

*1. Тарантелла*

----------


## Symeon

*2. Восемь девок, один я*

----------


## Symeon

*3. Добро пожаловать в Россию*

----------


## Symeon

*4. Детский сад*

----------


## Symeon

*5. Гусарская эпоха*

----------


## Symeon

*6. Калинка*

----------


## Symeon

*7. Вечная плазма*

----------


## Symeon

*8. Цветочки*

----------


## Symeon

*9. Яблочко*

----------


## Symeon

*10. Ирландский танец*

----------


## Symeon

*11. Вальс*

----------


## Symeon

*12. Под небом Вероны*

----------


## Symeon

*13. Китайский танец Радуга из поднебесья*

----------


## Symeon

*14. Матрешечки*

----------


## Symeon

*15. Далматинцы*

----------


## Symeon

*16. Русские матрёшечки*

----------


## Symeon

*17. Матросский танец*

----------


## Symeon

*18. Танец лягушек*

----------


## Symeon

*19. Славься, Россия и Вологда!*

----------


## Symeon

*20. Полька Карабас*

----------


## Symeon

*21. Русский сувенир*

----------


## Symeon

*22. Далеко от мамы*

----------


## Symeon

*23. Поссорились-помирились*

----------


## Symeon

*24. Танец с лентами*

----------

Olga2005 (31.01.2017)

----------


## Symeon

*25. Калинка*

----------


## Symeon

*26. Снежное танго*

----------


## Symeon

*27. Ковбойская вечеринка*

----------


## Symeon

*28. Россиночка-Россия*

----------


## Symeon

*29. Yellow Submarine*

----------


## Symeon

*30. Туман над Янцзы*

----------


## Symeon

*31. Фарука*

----------


## Symeon

*32. Косичка*

----------


## Symeon

*33. Барыня*

----------


## Symeon

*34. Гуцалята*

----------

Olga2005 (31.01.2017)

----------


## Symeon

*35. Мотыльки*

----------


## Symeon

*36. Мышиный пир*

----------

Olga2005 (31.01.2017)

----------


## Symeon

*37. Танец Забавы*

----------


## Symeon

*38. Капустка*

----------


## Symeon

*39. Радуга*

----------


## Symeon

*40. Веснушки*

----------


## Symeon

*41. Цветочный бум*

----------


## Symeon

*42. Несе Галя воду*

----------

Olga2005 (31.01.2017)

----------


## Symeon

*43. Коробейники*

----------


## Symeon

*44. Тарантелла*

----------


## Symeon

*45. За мечтой*

----------


## Symeon

*46. Танго*

----------


## Symeon

*47. Кошки*

----------


## Symeon

*48. Мухоморы*

----------


## Symeon

*49. Варенька*

----------


## Symeon

*50. Детский сад*

----------


## Symeon

*51. Деревенская сторонка*

----------


## Symeon

*52. Бедовые девки*

----------


## Symeon

*53. Игра мыслей*

----------


## Symeon

*54. Маленький бал*

----------


## Symeon

*55. Пасодобль*

----------


## Symeon

*56. Танцплощадка*

----------


## Symeon

*57. Боль Земли*

----------


## Symeon

*58. Египетские мотивы*

----------


## Symeon

*59. Дадим шар земной детям*

----------


## Symeon

*60. Восходило красно солнышко...*

----------


## Symeon

*61. В мире иллюзий*

----------


## Symeon

*62. На улицах Бродвея*

----------


## Symeon

*63. Город Детства*

----------


## Symeon

*64. Коляда*

----------


## Symeon

*65. Облака*

----------


## Symeon

*66. За звездой кочевой*

----------


## Symeon

*67. Танец с ложками*

----------


## Symeon

*68. Молдавский танец Поама (Виноград)*

----------


## Symeon

*69. Танец с солнечными лучами*

----------


## Symeon

*70. Русское поппури*

----------


## Symeon

*71. Цветы Хакасии*

----------


## Symeon

*72. Алёнушки*

----------


## Symeon

*73. Удмуртский танец*

----------


## Symeon

*74. Джентельмены*

----------


## Symeon

*75. Королевство кошек*

----------


## Symeon

*76. Черепашки*

----------


## Symeon

*77. Кошки*

----------


## Symeon

*78. Китайский танец*

----------


## Symeon

*79. Русский сувенир*

----------


## Symeon

*80. Танец карапузов*

----------


## Symeon

*81. Пчелиная дискотека*

----------


## Symeon

*82. Танец-игра Золотые ворота*

----------


## Symeon

*83. Весёлый огород*

----------


## Symeon

*84. Вальс*

----------


## Symeon

*85. Полька- экзерсис*

----------


## Symeon

*86. Неваляшки*

----------


## Symeon

*87. Королева красоты*

----------


## Symeon

*88. Кукляндия*

----------


## Symeon

*89. Душа актёра*

----------


## Symeon

*90. Ирландский*

----------


## Symeon

*91. Цыплята*

----------


## Symeon

*92. Сладкое детство*

----------


## Symeon

*93. Цветок*

----------


## Symeon

*94. Степ*

----------


## Symeon

*95. Сердца для мам*

----------


## Symeon

*96. Танец осених листьев*

----------


## Symeon

*97. Танец кошек*

----------


## Symeon

*98. Казачата*

----------


## Symeon

*99. Курица и цыплята*

----------


## Symeon

*100. Детская дискотека*

----------


## Symeon

*101. Дружба*

----------


## Symeon

*102. Морячки*

----------


## Symeon

*103. Весёлый паровозик*

----------


## Symeon

*104. Ангел*

----------


## Symeon

*105. Рок-н-ролл*

----------


## Symeon

*106. На Ивана на Купала*

----------


## Symeon

*107. Зов джунглей*

----------


## Symeon

*108. Восточная иллюзия*

----------


## Symeon

*109. Танец с обручами*

----------


## Symeon

*110. Полечка*

----------


## Symeon

*111. Матрешечки*

----------


## Symeon

*112. Девчата*

----------


## Symeon

*113. День рождения*

----------


## Symeon

*114. Доброта*

----------


## Symeon

*115. Порушка-Параня*

----------


## Symeon

*116. В джазе только девушки*

----------


## Symeon

*117. Кошки*

----------


## Symeon

*118. Танец друзей*

----------


## Symeon

*119. Кнопочка*

----------

Olga2005 (31.01.2017)

----------


## Symeon

*120. Веснянка*

----------


## Symeon

*121. Сапожки русские*

----------


## Symeon

*122. Волна*

----------


## Symeon

*123. Танец под дождём*

----------


## Symeon

*124. Снежный цветок желаний*

----------


## Symeon

*125. Танец с полотнами*

----------


## Symeon

*126. Маленькие гномики*

----------


## Symeon

*127. Варенька*

----------


## Symeon

*128. Матрёшечки*

----------


## Symeon

*129. Маленькие дети*

----------


## Symeon

*130. Восточный танец*

----------


## Symeon

*131. Русская кадриль*

----------


## Symeon

*132. Лето*

----------


## Symeon

*133. Гажа тотшкодчанъяс (Веселые постучалочки)*

----------


## Symeon

*134. В ночь на Рождество*

----------


## Symeon

*135. Рок-н-ролл*

----------


## Symeon

*136. Дружба*

----------


## Symeon

*137. Вальс*

----------


## Symeon

*138. Папуасы*

----------


## Symeon

*139. Белое и чёрное*

----------


## Symeon

*140. Лягушачий драйв*

----------


## Symeon

*141. Ноченька*

----------


## Symeon

*142. Тарантелла*

----------


## Symeon

*143. В лесу родилась елочка*

----------


## Symeon

*144. Белорусская крутуха*

----------


## Symeon

*145. Финская полька*

----------


## Symeon

*146. Орловские задоринки*

----------


## Symeon

*147. Облака*

----------


## Symeon

*148. Наш садок найкращий*

----------


## Symeon

*149. Хоровод весенний*

----------


## Symeon

*150. Вологодская гуляночка*

----------


## Symeon

*IV онлайн конкурс хореографических постановок
 "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"*

*"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"*

  

*ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЗАКРЫТЫМ!*



*Жюри приняло решение!
Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей хореографии приглашаем 25 мая 2013г. на церемонию оглашения результатов Конкурса и вручения призов.*

----------

